

Group Theory - J.S. Milne - infinity
http://www.jmilne.org/math/CourseNotes/gt.html

======
tjarratt
Group theory is some of the most beautiful mathematics I've ever had the
pleasure of studying.

~~~
presidentender
Indeed; it's about as pure and comprehensible as mathematics can get. Matroid
theory feels almost as nice, but it's less intuitive at first.

